# How long do your NCB's last



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

My better half is in the process of selling her car and we are going share my clio for the next year or so.

She has 3 years NCBs built up and I don't want them to disappear or become void because she does not have a policy in her name. 

How long will her NCBs last before they become void to insurance companies? I thought it was 2 years but want to double check! 

She will be a named driver on my car and prob do 50% of the yearly mileage in the Clio i reckon.

TIA


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Last I heard it was 2 years too.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Ditto.

It depends on the insurance company.
Next thing we will hear is that they have changed it from 2 years to 1!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Hmm cheers - my insurance is up in 2 months so will ring a couple of places for quotes and see what their policy is.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

2 years is the norm, a handful of companies recognise them after 3 years.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nothing can be done about it if that's the industry policy, but imo. it's wrong to have such a comparatively short timeframe on it! Someone could have been building up their NCB over many years of incident free driving, then through no fault of their own, ill health, financial pressures to give up a car or whatever, loose all that and be back to square one if in 2 years they are in the position to reinsure again.

I wouldn't suggest they are preserved indefinitely, but I think 5 years is a more reasonable duration.

On a related note, I nearly came a cropper of this law several years ago when I had all my accumulated NCB assigned to my XR2 on a classic car, agreed value specialist policy, and unbeknown to me the company (as is the case for a lot of classic car insurances I understand) wasn't actively using it anyway, and literally a few days before it would have expired I found out about this and luckily managed to have them transfered to my daily car on a regular insurance.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Viper said:


> Nothing can be done about it if that's the industry policy, but imo. it's wrong to have such a comparatively short timeframe on it! Someone could have been building up their NCB over many years of incident free driving, then through no fault of their own, ill health, financial pressures to give up a car or whatever, loose all that and be back to square one if in 2 years they are in the position to reinsure again.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest they are preserved indefinitely, but I think 5 years is a more reasonable duration.
> 
> On a related note, I nearly came a cropper of this law several years ago when I had all my accumulated NCB assigned to my XR2 on a classic car, agreed value specialist policy, and unbeknown to me the company (as is the case for a lot of classic car insurances I understand) wasn't actively using it anyway, and literally a few days before it would have expired I found out about this and luckily managed to have them transfered to my daily car on a regular insurance.


I agree with you to a certain degree but as ever, insurance is dictated by claims statistics.. 
I do not know for sure but I'd it is say fairly safe to assume that someone who has had two year break from driving but previously had 2 years NCB is going to be more likely to claim than someone without the break in driving and the valid 2 years NCB.

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------

